# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A mendoni të ktheheni në Shqipëri ?

## Arbushi

mimi102
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 7
(1/30/01 3:18:16 am)
Reply  A mendoni te ktheheni ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kete pyetje ja drejtoj te gjithe atyre te cilet per nje arsye apo nje tjeter jane jashte Shqiperise.Jua bej kete pyetje per faktin se shume njerez ma kane bere mua.Une jam studente ne fakultetin e mjeksis ne Bologna dhe te them te drejten nuk e kam menduar veten asnje here larg Shq do te thoni po ben patrioten tani nuk di ca t'ju them. 

ME SHKRUANI DHE JU MENDIMIN TUAJ 


Edited by: Albasoul   at: 9/11/01 9:43:46 am

KOLONJARI
Anetar i ri
Posts: 37
(1/30/01 8:13:17 am)
Reply  NUK E KEMI VENDOSUR?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mimi po cte bejme dhe qe te kthehemi ne shqiperi.Megjithate per mendimin tim une nje dite do te kthehem se fundja atje ehste vendi yne dhe sbesoj se ne mergim do nxjerim ndonje gje ne drite. 

mimi102
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 8
(1/30/01 8:38:01 am)
Reply  Re: A MENDONI TE KTHEHENI NE SHQIPERI ??????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 .....fundja asnjehere nuk do jemi si ne vendin tone ....... 


tirana
Anetar i ri
Posts: 12
(1/30/01 9:57:26 am)
Reply  Re: A MENDONI TE KTHEHENI NE SHQIPERI ??????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Duke patur parasysh perspektiven tende Mimi,do te shihja me dinjitoze zhvillimin e profesionit ne nje spital apo klinike aty ku je sesa ne ato te Shqiperise.
Une vete jetoj ne Itali dhe ndihem mire,e vetmja aresye qe me lidh me shqiperine jane prinderit.Te pakten deri tani 

ALFREDI
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 9
(1/30/01 1:04:13 pm)
Reply  Re: A MENDONI TE KTHEHENI NE SHQIPERI ??????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 e di si eshte kjo puna e shqiperise? si ato dyert me brave nga brenda, vecse sigurisht tek ne brava eshte nga jashte. vemi ne shqiperi por nuk dalim dot me. se atje po mbushe javen te merzitet vetja a kerkon te ikesh me vrap. mirepo s iken dot aq lehte e keshtu as per vizita nuk po shkojme dot me. hej nuk behet fjale per te ndenjur....megjithate dite me te mira do te vine ..... do u think so? me not... 

siartisti
Anetar i ri
Posts: 17
(1/31/01 9:43:23 am)
Reply  Shpresoj...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...qe do te kem mendimin qe nje kohe dote mund te ven
dos te vij ne Shqiperi...edhe pse atje eshte nje realitet pak absurd,por gjithsesi mbetet vendi ku te
lidh e kaluara...
Edhe une si-"mimi102"studioj ne Itali...dhe realiteti
ne It.eshte pak me i veçante sesa ne USA apo CANADA,sepse ketu mbase nuk eshte ai asorbim i potences
intelektuale(USA-CANADA),por vetem nje kerkese e krah-
punes...(Kuptohet)qe per nje student qe kryen ketu stu
dimet eshte e pamundur te qendrosh gjate.
Nese do vij apo jo ne Al.kur te kryej studimet kjo mva
ret edhe nga pozicioni im ne disa drejtime:1)-AL.ka nevoje por,jo per njerez te dobet qe s'perballojne 
jeten jashte po konstojne qe jane te afte te infiltro
jne nje realitet tjeter(kulture),qe aq shume ai vend e ndien mungesen...
2)Elementet e arsimuar jashte nevojiten,por s'ka edhe 
aq teper vende per t'u vene ne funksion(drejte),keshtu qe 
vendimi behet me i stimuluar nga nevojat personale sesa
nga shkaqe te tjera.
3)Kur je ne nje vend te huaj,detyrimisht do t'i pershta
tesh menyrave dhe detyrave qe te shtron ajo kulture,dhe ketu vendosemi ne nje dileme...Te madhe,du
ke patur parasysh Al.
Dhe diçka tjeter:-nuk eshte patriotizem te kthehesh ne
Al.,(ato kohe kane perenduar)po vetem nje interes(soci
al-ekonomik)ne lidhje te drejteperdrejte me te nesremen
tone...si disa te rinj qe kane vazhduar studimet neper
biblioteka dhe jo nen zhurmat e-Automatikeve-.
P.S.mimi102-Ti auguro buona fortuna nei tuoi studi.
Pershendetje S.

----------


## Arbushi

all the flowers
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 57
(2/1/01 2:49:18 am)
Reply  heret a vone
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 e di si eshte puna qe gjithandej ku kam qene nuk ka si vendi jot. heret a vone do rregullohen gjerat ne shqiperi dhe jo me magji po me pune ,pune qe brezi jone duhet te beje. dhe une mendoja se kur te shkoja jashte do doja te ngelja atje po tani me jane shpifur te gjitha vendet e tjera (ku kam qene) sidomos ajo e mallkuar amerike, e mbushur me mendje medhenj qe jetojne mbi re. dhe nuk dua njeri te qahet shqiperia eshte keshtu apo ashtu dhe per veten e tij apo saj rri ben palle nje vend tjeter. pastaj mja me kete kompleks inferioriteti qe ju kan e transmetuar prinderit(besoj se ju kane thene gjera si gjej pune rregullohu andej ku je dhe ndonjeri dhe e ka marre me verte, bllah). futju punes shqipo se nuk do te bjere gje nga qielli. pastaj ju qe po kryeni studimet jashte keni nje avantazh do gjeni vend pune me te mire dhe po nqs jeni te zote do e mbani dhe do merrni dhe pare me shume. mos u beni budallenj shqipetar dhe kthehuni e punoni dyfishin e asaj qe punonit ne vend te huaj se e keni per veten tuaj e per asnjeri tjeter. nuk e di sa u shpjegova po mimi akoma nuk te eshte shifur ajo itali ???????? 

Mylinda
Deputet
Posts: 147
(2/1/01 5:19:28 am)
Reply  Gjynah!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me vjen shume keq kur lexoj opinionet e ca njerezve si puna e mimit. Une per vete, do kthehesha ne Shqiperi, dhe kjo nuk vihet ne diskutim. Por momentalisht jane arsye te tjera qe me mbajne larg. Une u bera 4 vjet jashte Shqiperise, dhe te them te drejten, jane shuuuuuuuuuuuuume. Po mire o njerez, n.q.s. te gjithe do flasim kodra mbas bregut, do themi 124 te zeza per gjendjen ne Shqiperi, e per vete do rrijme te shijojme jeten "luksoze" te jashte shtetit, atehere kush do e rregulloje gjendjen atje?????? Apo prisni qe te veje e ta rregulloje amerika, apo italia apo ku di une se kush????????!!!!!!!!!........qe vetem shfrytezojne punen, djersen, mundin e emigranteve te cfaredolloj kombesie qofshin. Per fjale jemi shume te zotet ne shqipot. Po do benim mire qe te venim e te punomin ne vendin tone e te rregullonim gjendjen atje, sepse ne fund te fundit ai eshte VENDI YNE. 

KU TE DUKET BALTA ME E EMBEL SE MJALTA?????
NE SHQIPERI. 

zanafilla
Deputet
Posts: 196
(2/1/01 2:36:20 pm)
Reply  pushime ne shqiperi...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ne shqiperi do veja vetem per pushime (ngaqe jetoj ne qytet bregdetar),
vetem per 3 jave, 
rrjedhimisht...ne muajt korrik-gusht ku dielli
perendon pas ores 9..(ne rast se s'ka drita).. 

Alb Int
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 7
(2/2/01 10:33:38 am)
Reply  hmmm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mbase. Vetem per nja 2 jave ama, jo me shume. 

siartisti
Anetar i ri
Posts: 20
(2/5/01 11:55:47 am)
Reply  Shqipetaret...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...t'i vendosesh ne paragjykime dhe t'i largosh nga ato
pozicione qe pak a shume kane gjetur-eshte mekat.E kam
fjalen per ata persona qe ne interesin personal s'kane
frike te perjashtojne kedo...
Te gjithe ne qe ne njefare menyre jemi pak nostalgjik
me Al.,kemi dhe s'kemi deshire te kthehemi ne ate vend
e te mbyllim syte perballe mos zhvillimit e mospergati
tjes per te konsideruar nje gjenerate te re(Mungese e
theksuar Emancipimi?);Ne nje fare menyre po.
-Shembull:Ne vere nje shoku im ne Tirane kur erdhi me 
pushim kishte veshur nje mode pak (extra),teper ofendue
se per ate realitet(mbase),e3 per pasoje mori teper pa
ragjykime...qe ne nje fare sensi nuk te lene te ndi
hesh krenar per zghedhjet e tuaja.
Do te thosha qe akoma Al.po kalon nje faze te theksuar 
Terri,dhe per pasoje eshte i pakalueshem nje i tille
realitet.
E di dhe jam optimist qe -ALBANIA-nje kohe do te jete
e pasur vertete me gjithçka;nje vend ku do te mbizotero
je Optimizmi e jo :i habitur!: NFERIORITETI.
Pershendetje S. 

Mylinda
Deputet
Posts: 150
(2/6/01 3:59:23 am)
Reply  Pse?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kur ke kaq ankesa ti siartist per Shqiperine e per mentalitetin atje, pse nuk shkon atje si i emancipuar qe je dhe ta ndryshosh gjendjen???????!!!!!!..... Apo ndonje tjeter qe flet si ty. Te gjithe dime te flasim bla-bla-bla gjithe diten e gjithe naten. Po boll me llafe se u lodhem. Tani duam vepra! Prandaj ne vend qe te na besh morale kot me kot, me mire jep shembullin personal me vepra. 

all the flowers
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 100
(2/6/01 7:18:18 am)
Reply  cuditerisht
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 cuditerisht jam dakort ma majlinden. bravo vajze  

Mylinda
Deputet
Posts: 168
(2/8/01 3:48:03 am)
Reply  RE:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E dashur all the flowers, me sa duket na puqen mendimet ne shume gjera! Besoj se partia qe do krijojme, do jete shume e suksesshme!!!! Keep up the good work girl!!!! 

arush
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 5
(2/13/01 10:23:41 am)
Reply  se di?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 nuk e di se cila eshte gjeja me e drejte. une nuk jam ne nje pozicion te mundshem per te marre nje vendim per tu kthyer me ne Shqiperi. Kam vendosur te mos kthehem me por kjo jo sepse nuk e vleresoj si vend. Per mua eshte vendi me I bukur ne Bote por eshte dhe shume larg akoma. Nuk e di se sa kohe mund te duhet dhe nuk e di se kush do ta ndryshoje.
nuk e di nese do te jeni ju apo brezi i ri qe rritet ne Shq. qe do te realizoje ndryshimin. Por nje gje me ra ne sy. nuk kam rastisur te degjoj te rinj qe rriten ne shq. te flasin kaq thelle sa ju. LArgesia eshte e veshtire por mendoj se padyshim te ben te kuptosh me teper. 

EGLA TIRONA 
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 56
(2/13/01 10:41:43 pm)
Reply  Re: A MENDONI TE KTHEHENI NE SHQIPERI ??????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per mendimin tim, nuk eshte shume e lehte te kthehesh ne shqiperi, nese ke formuar nje motiv jete te re, jashte shqiperise.Mund te them per prinderit tane dhe ka mundesi te kthehen dhe te jetojne ne shqiperi, pasi mergimi nuk eshte nje vend i pershtatshem per ta, por per ne, brezat e rinj, besoj dhe jam e sigurt, qe shqiperia do jete thjesht nje vend vizitor, qe mund te vemi me pushime. 

rigers
Anetar i ri
Posts: 33
(2/13/01 11:27:10 pm)
Reply  memedheu yne i dashur
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 une per veten time e kam bere mendjen top qe sapo te mbaroj shkollen do te kthehem ne shqiperi. eshte shume e vertete ajo qe thone disa qe nese duam qe te ndryshoje ai vend duhet te jemi neve ata qe do ta bejne kete gje. po ndejtem neve jashte dhe gjithe potencialin tone e thith amerika, apo vendet e tjera ku ndodheni respektivisht, atehere shqiperia me ata politikane qe ka sot nuk ka per tu zhvilluar ndonjihere. une per veten time jam shume optimist se edhe ne shqiperi po te me bjere rasti te punoj (dhe jam 99.99999% qe aty do te punoj pasi te mbaroj shkollen) do te jem ne gjendje te krijoj nje jete normale per veten time. 

Mylinda
Poetesha moderatore
Posts: 219
(2/14/01 2:18:19 am)
Reply  Bravo Rigers!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mbas shume kohesh, lexova nje opinion per te qene. M'u be shume qejfi.  Bravo Rigers. Vendit tone vertet i duhen te rinj qe mendojne si ty.

----------


## Arbushi

brari
Deputet
Posts: 160
(3/23/01 6:27:06 am)
Reply  Re: A MENDONI TE KTHEHENI NE SHQIPERI ??????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une mendoj te kthehem.

vlonjatve,lushnjareve,tepelensve,etj..degjoni..
Me ate qe ben disa nga ju ne 97 i shkallmuat brinjet atdheut dhe e vendoset "shpresen" per nji atdhe te qet e te perparuar 50 vjet mbrapa..
njerzit duan te kthehen po imazhet e llahtarshme te 97 nuk u hiqen nga mendja shumices ,pamvaresisht sec thon per dallkaukllek.  



MjellmaKo
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 61
(10/31/01 12:29:23 am)
Reply  Do te ktheme ne Kosove...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Edhe pse tema eshte per Shqiperin por une mendoj se edhe Kosova eshte pjes e Shqiperis Etnike.
Nje rast nga jeta ime.
Mbasi perfundova fakultetin jasht Kosoves u ktheva ne Kosove me qellim te punoj ne profesion tim mirepo pushteti Sllav nuk me lejoj te punoj ne profesion timin keshtu qe bredhesha rrugeve te Kosove diku 4 vite pa pune por kur ne asnje moment nuk jam deshpru pse nuk kam marre edhe une rrugen e gyrbetit apo pse jam kthy ne Kosove.Ne 1998 bera nje mini projekt per SOROS edhe punojsh nga pak sa per nevoj personale te mija.Ne fund te 1998 hyra ne nje organizat te UN edhe mbajsha familje edhe vehten.Lufta filloj edhe i humbem te gjtha ne Kosove,familje vendosen te migroj edhe pasi qe une isha e vetmja qe flasja anglishten vendosa ti bashkangjitem familjes edhe pse kisha nje karier shume te mire ne UN.Pasi ne SHBA dhe nuk dua te rri ku do me rritet vetem konto ime ne bank por dua te punoj diq qe do i ndihmoj vehtes dhe Kosoves sime.Tani jam duke u munduar te nostrifikoj diplomen dhe te vazhdoj studimet post univerzitare,shpresoj se duke e njoft deshiren time te madhe per shkollim do ja arrij qellimi time e ai qellim eshte te kthem ne Kosove si doktor i shkencave psikolgjike.
Pse e them kete ;
Kosova ka nevoje per mua me shume se Amerika:
Femijet Kosovare kane nevoje per mua me shume se ata amerikan etj.
Edhe nese ja fali Amerikes 5-6 vite duke u perfocuar profesionalisht edhe ekonomikisht nuk ka problem por Kosoves sime do i ja fali njohurit tim dhe jeten time.
Tani vetem sa jam kthy nga Kosoava edhe atje po lulzojke vendi edhe pse edhe une mos te jem pjes e asaj balte,ku stergjysheri e gjysherit me linden dhe me vdisen.

Sa do e dojm vendin e huaj prap eshte i huaj,prap as eshtrat aty nuk do na pushojn po ku do na pushojn eshtrat ton ?

Pra bashkombas do ju them nje fjali qe mikja ime e dashur Buqja gjithmon me tha kur isha ne Kosove"Mos lejo qe te shfrytezon gybeti por shfrytezoje ti ate" pra edhe Ju shfrytezone gybeti e kthhuni atje ku do jemi zot ne shtepin ton.
Ndoshat do kemi lek me pak ne Shqiperi apo Kosove por do jemi plot dashuri se i kontribojm tokes son...

Ju pershndes kudo qe jeni,
Mjellma 

Frasheri
Anetar i ri
Posts: 13
(11/3/01 7:06:52 pm)
Reply  Një ditë të gjithë do të kthehen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kam tetë vjet në SHBA dhe Kanada për studime. Gjatë kësaj kohe e kam vizituar shpesh Shqipërinë. Ç'do herë që shkoja atje njerzit më pyetnin nëse dëshiroja të kthehesha përsëri në SHBA. Unë ju përgjigjesha se nuk doja të largohesha kurrë nga vendi im po të mos ishte për shkollimin tim. Këtu kam takuar shumë shqiptarë të cilët kanë shprehur të njëjtin mendim, dhe kjo më bën optimist për të ardhmen. Sigurisht ka shumë të tjerë të cilët kanë arsye shumë të forta për të mos u kthyer në atdhe. Për ta nuk duhet të mendojmë keq. Por, nga ana tjetër ka nga ata që kurrë nuk e kanë ndjejtur vehten si shqiptarë, dhe këta, kurrë mos u kthefshin. Por trojet shqiptare nuk do të rrinë gjithmonë në vend numëro. Ditë më të bukura e presin nënën tonë, dhe ne të gjithë do ti përgjigjemi ftesës së saj.

Përshëndetje të gjithëve! 

ilvirys
Anetar i ri
Posts: 11
(12/14/01 8:37:42 pm)
Reply  SHqiperi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po te maresh per baze % e personave qe jane jashte shtetit dhe atyre qe jetojne e shqiperi ne emigrantet nuk kemi shume vota ne dore keshtu qe kethehemi apo jo ne ne shqiperi SHQIPERIA do behet dhe biles shuem me e mire nga cka ne imagjinojme
Puna eshte se mbasi ajo te jete regulluar cili do jete statusi i yne qe (nuk dum te kethehemi ne shqiperi??) do veme aty dhe do te na duket sikur kemi vajtur miq, sepse nuk kemi atribuar ne ate vend te bukur.
ehste si puna e asaj fjales popullore"Po qe djale te na roje po qe cupe t'ju roje" (me falni seksi femer nuk kam asnje paragjykim per ju)
sa per mua DO KETHEHEM NE SHQIPERI dhe do bej jete me te mire dhe me te lumtur se ktu ne NY kam gati 10 vjet qe bredh neper bote dhe cfare mbaj mend asgje. Ne shkolle jam pune kam mund te them qe jam edhe USA citizen as me bien nder mend.
ALBANIA the best (silenc) 

SKENDERBEU2
SOP #shqiperia
Posts: 95
(1/22/02 4:20:23 am)
Reply  Re: Mos harroni token qe ju beri sa jeni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje.

Kuptoj shume mire qe keni mundesi te mira te jetoni jashte shtetit. Por atehere Mos gjykoni qe shqiperia po rrine ne Vend, nuk ka zvillim ose Jeta eshte monotone. Sepse shkaktaret jemi ne ose me mire Ju, se une per vete me zore pres te kthehem ne shqiperi.
Tani per festat e vitit te ri isha ne shqiperi, me pelqeu shume, kishte shume gjalleri e mirekuptim.

Kuptoj shume mire qe akoma Intelektualet nuk kane vendet qe duhen te kene, por avash avash.
Kuptoj shume mire qe drejtesia akoma nuk eshte ne Vije , por avash avash.

Po jo ti kthejme shpinen Tokes meme.

gjith sekush ka mendimet e tija, te drejta e te gabuara.

Gjithe te Mirat
REDI


edlirausa
Anetar i ri
Posts: 20
(2/17/02 8:55:48 pm)
Reply  Re: PO do te kthehemi atje ku kemi lindur!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kur kam pare kete teme ne forum me ka bere shume pershtypje dhe nuk me vjen dhe aq mire qe disa njerez me nivel te ulet nuk duan te kthehen ne vendin tyre ku kane kaluar ato vitet e para te tyre te femijerise dhe ku kane mesuar fjalet e tyre te para eshte me verte per te ardhur keq .Po prandaj nuk behet SHq ore sepse vetem shqipertaret e mohojne veten kur dalin jashte shteti se kujtojne se c'fare jane po nejse c'do njeri ka mendimin e vet Po keto jane disa ligje ne natyre qe i ndajne njerzit nga kafshet ,po u uroj nje te ardheme te mire kudo qe jeni dhe mos haroni shq se une per vete do kthehem ne shq dhe do te jap gjithe dijen qe do marr ketu per vendin tim dhe do jem proud of myself. 

rejns
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 5
(3/2/02 11:41:54 pm)
Reply  Re:atdhe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Atdheu eshte njerez dhe toke.

Me pyesni nese me ka ngele ndonje kusheri ne shqiperi.

0000000000000 fare.

Me pyesni nese me ka dhene qeveria ndonje hektar nga qindra 

qe kishte gjyshi ndjeste paste.


Mi kane marre vete qeveritaret.

Jashte kame njerzit e mi.

Jam bere pronar.

Atdheu i huaj eshte nene me qera sa ta bejme Shqiperine si e 

enderrojme.

Duhet ta duam e ta respektojme se na dha strehe kur 

nostalgjiket e komunisteve kane 12 vjet qe po qeverisin 

Shqiperine.

Shqiperia eshte nena jone.Na ka bere koken.

A do ta lejme te na e dhunojne,perfitojne,shkaterrojne 

hajdutat,xhelatet,imoralet,te paqytetruarit qe u kane vajte 

shtresat e dhjamit aq sa lotet e popullit.

----------


## Arbushi

Onchesmos  
Anetar i ri
Posts: 12
(3/13/02 4:24:41 am)
Reply  Un per vete dua te kthehem dhe pik.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Por te kthehem dikush dhe te bej dicka.

I jam mirenjohes brezave te meparshem qe kan krijuar egzistencen e Shqiperise, Gjuhen, Kulturen.

Ata qe nuk duan te kthehen dhe ketu ku jetojne Shqiperia, Gjuha, Kultura Shqipe po i mban gjalle indirektisht.

Ja e thash dhe un mendimin tim se nuk esht per tu mbajt 


WildLion3
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 4
(4/17/02 8:13:41 am)
Reply  Kurse Une nuk dua ti shoh bojen!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 As qe me bie nder mend te kthehem aty ndonjehere. Per me teper ndjehem i pa fat qe nuk mu dha rasti te isha lindur te pakten ne ndonje vend tjeter. Nuk kam asnje gje kunder shqiperise por ama atyre qe jane ne krye po te kisha mundesine do tua kepusja qafat te gjitheve. Per se te jetosh ne nje vend ku te gjithe mashtronje dhe askush nuk ta do te miren, ku nuk te jepet asnje mundesi te paket te fillosh nje pune, leri te tjerat. Edhe sikur te jesh ne gjendje te mire aty eshte e kote sepse je vetem nje shinjester e mire per dike tjeter qe te te marri te gjitha ato qe ke. Keshtu te nderuar bashkeatdhetare do te ishte e mira ta lini Shqiperine pas dhe te ecni vete perpara. Ato ndjenja memedheu per mua nuk jane vecse te me falni pordhe. Pasi te gjithe ata qe paten mundesine iken tani qahen se sa u mungon memedheu.

----------


## Enkela B.

un per veten time nuk do isha kthy ne shqipri njeher prej njeherit. Mbas 50 vjeteve kur te rregullohet (nese rregullohet nej dit) ndoshta shkoj.
un per veten time isha atje vitin qe kaloj dhe mbeta shum e habitur se si e ulshin veten policet per 1 000 lek te felliqura. Sa e merrshin vesh se je prej anglie sikurse  erdhi presidenti Bush. Shum gjeste te ulta.
nuk kishe asnje far sigurie, dhe me historite qe me tregoshin njerzet e mi mos me te shku mendja me mendu se a ka shqipri kund. Te gjith atje kishin mbet pa shkolle u habita. Pa drita pa ujna. Ne afrik e ma merr mendja se ehste me mir.
ndoshta e kam gabim po ashtu them un. Edhe un shqiptare jam dhe aty jam rrit dhe e di se ehste vendi im dhe nuk duhet te mendoj kshtu, por ket mendim e kam un. Dhe jam plotesisht e mendimit te anetarit apo anetares te fundit aty ku tha  
 Per me teper ndjehem i pa fat qe nuk mu dha rasti te isha lindur te pakten ne ndonje vend tjeter. atyre qe jane ne krye po te kisha mundesine do tua kepusja qafat te gjitheve. do te ishte e mira ta lini Shqiperine pas dhe te ecni vete perpara.
Shum mbrapa kena ken po tash dhe ma mbrapa kemi mbet. Me ju dhan rasti te gjithe shqiptarve te shkrete kishin ik me vrap e pa kthy kryt mbrapa nga ai vend I varfen. Eshte ba ai vendi yn me u qa me faculet. 
dhe nje gje. jemi popull shum te mir me kultur, shum zemergjere por kjo varferia dhe ignoranca na ka mujt. 
I uroj fat te gjithe shqiptareve kodu qe jan FAT dhe lumturi.

----------


## greendrag

Ke te drejte,
te vjen turp te thuash qe je SHQIPTAR
kur mendon se edhe ti je i tille(megjithse pa deshiren tende)!
   Me fjale te tilla si puna jote kerkojne te bien ne sy edhe disa te tjere tek te huajt,duke kujtuar se keshtu dalin per burra te mire,e ne fakt s'tregojn gje tjeter veç se injorancen e tyre,se askush s'mund te respektoje vertet nje njeri qe s'ka respekt per vendin e tij.
  Te drejte keni kur thoni se ne SHQIPERI s'mund te jetohet per shkak te politikes se felliqur qe behet aty,por mos harroni qe sjane politikanet ATDHEU yne,por SHQIPERIA !
  Dhe toka e shkrete i mban te gjithe siper , si te mire e te keq.
  Un kam qene ndoshta me i vendosuri per te mos u larguar asnjehere nga SHQIPERIA e megjithate ndodhem prej nje viti si student ne Itali,por asnjeher s'me ka shkuar ne mendje qe ti kthej krahet SHQIPERISE per gjithmon.
 Vertet tani per tani s'mund te them me saktesi se kur do te kthehem dhe kjo per shkak se nuk e di si do ecin provimet e mia,megjithate ishte shprehje e bukur ajo e shoqes se djalit nga KOSOVA : " Mos e ler mergimin te te shfytezoje,por shfrytezoje ti ate "
    Nuk me harrohet diçka qe me ka thene nje miku im : "Mendo sikur te gjithe studente SHQIPETARE qe studiojn an e mban botes te ktheheshin nje dit ne SHQIPERI e te gjithe se bashku te benin nje varg te gjate ne qender te kryeqytetit(po pse jo ne te gjitha qytetet)nga stacioni i trenit deri tek universiteti(mgjs mendimi im eshte qe vargu do te ishte shume me i gjate)  e ti benin gjith politikanet(per respekt te forumit s'po i permend epitetet qe me vijne ndermend per kto krijesa me fytyre njerezore) qe tu dridheshin kembet e tia mbathnin sa me pare nga vendi yne".
 Do te thosha edhe shume gjerate tjera ,po u zgjata shume e dua tu le vend edhe te tjereve te shprehin mendimet e tyre.
   Te gjithe SHQIPTAREVE QE I THON VETES SHQIPTAR E JO GREK,BULLGAR A KU TA DI UNE,
   JU UROJ FAT E LUMTURI !
 MOS E HARRONI KURRE SHQIPERINE
MOS E HARRONI KURRE SHQIPERINE MOS E HARRONI KURRE SHQIPERINE

----------


## jonidapasho

Tani qe lexova shkrimet tuaja jam teper e mallengjyer. Nuk e di se kur do kthehem por rroj vetem per ate dite. Ka 8 vjet qe copetohet identiteti im, nderi im, ndergjegjja ime ne kete toke te mallkuar ku banoj.

Ju uroj te gjitheve kthim te shpejte ne atdhe !

----------


## fullmoon

:buzeqeshje:  nuk di se cfare te them kam ngelur pa fjale vertet duke lexuar shkurimet tuaja. Kam pese vjete large Shqiperise edhe me ka marr malli vertet per te. E di qe eshte e veshtire te behet Shqiperia si vendet e tjera te botes ne te cilen jetojne shume nga ne, por jo e pa mundur. Ne jemi ata qe duhet ta ndryshojme ate ne te cileve na dhemb zemra me shume per Shqiperine. Zemra e Shqiperise ndodhet jashte saj. Edhe kjo eshte e vertet ne e kemi ndjere racizmin edhe na ka dhembur shpirti kur te huajet kane thene fjale jo te mira per Shqiptaret. Jam studente  e informatikes ne nje shkolle te mire edhe ajte te gjithe shqipataret jane te shkelqyer edhe te gjithe profesoret cuditen me rezultatet tona. Nuk mund ta imagjinoni kur mbaron simestri edhe te gjithe kemi dale shkelqyer cfare lumturie eshte sa krenar qe ndihemi per njeri-tjetrin.E kam menduar shume kete perse jemi me te mire se studentet nga vende te tjera,se jemi me te zgjuar? besoj jo por deshira per te ndryshuar opinionin per Shqiperine qe kane te tjeret eshte shume e madhe. Kur me pyesin profesoret me nga cili vend je me krenari e them nga Shqiperia. Prandaj ju o shqiptare qe jeni vertet diku atje larte jashte atdheut edhe jeni njerez te mire mos e fshihni edhe mos u ndjeni keq te thoni se jeni shqiptare. Se Shqiperine e bejme ne une,ti qe lexon ne keto momente. 
Nuk po zgjateme me shume por dua te them gure i rend ne vendin e tij!
Ju uroj gjithe te mirat edhe perse jashte mos pushoni se luftuari per Shqiperine me cdo menyre. Ju dua te gjitheve edhe le te kthehemi nje dite ne qe po bejme keto shkolla jashte edhe ta ndryshojme Atdheun tone. Ju uroj fat edhe Zoti ju bekofte ne rrugen e veshtire te mergimit! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

te bukura fjalet...e atyre qe duan te kthehen..
e sidomos me te bukurat fjale jane ato qe vijne nga goja e emigranteve qe prej shume kohesh nuk shkelin ne "memedhe"
vetem dicka 
1 sdi pse shoh me dyshim ata qe thone duam te kthehemi e nga ana tjeter..provojen me te gjitha mjetet te ngecin aty ku jane ..se thelle  brenda vetes e dine qe ishte "fat" i madh qe munden te vijne ketej..jam dakort smund tja u marr fjalet, ju ama smund te me merrni dyshimin
mendoj qe ato fjale nxirren qe ne fund te fundit te jeni disi te pergatitur kur mos te keni mundesine  te rrini e tju duhet te ktheheni
2 per nostalgjiket, me ju smerrem fare..kush ka ikur nga shqiperia ne 97 e seshte kthyer akoma asnjehre ...me ta smerrem...malli i ka veshur syte me perden e iluzionit..e objektiviteti smund te jte fjale e fjalorit  te tij
e di mire sec flas 97-2001 isha dhe une jashte 
po ju them dicka
Ska gje me te poshter se te jesh i huaj ne vendin tend..dhe ju jeni
njelloj si une..

----------


## Di68

fullmoon....perse dilni mire me rezultate? Jo per t'i bere emer te mire Shqiperise, por per vehten tende, sepse ti e di qe ai eshte i vetmi shans qe ke, sepse ke luftuar aq shume per ta arritur, prandaj dhe eshte ne te miren tende si person te dalesh me rezultate sa me te mira, dihen nga te gjithe te mirat qe vijne pas kesaj.   Detyrimisht ne kete menyre emri i studenteve shqiptare ngrihet, por avantazhi kryesor ne kete mes eshte i yti personal.
Mos harroni se nuk jemi vetem ne shqiptaret studente te shkelqyer, po studentet ruse apo lindoret ne pergjithesi?  Nuk shihni ngjashmeri ne kete mes?  Cuditerisht menyrat e jeteses midis nesh dhe lindoreve jane te ngjashme....apo mos te duket koincidence?  Te gjithe e dime qe ajo cope diplome ishte e vetmja rruge shpetimi per ne, prandaj dhe ne e kemi te ngulitur ne shpirt deshiren per shkolle dhe rezultate sa me te mira.

----------


## xhinamarsi

Edhe mua me kane bere te njejten pyetje nese do te kthem ne Shqiperi pasi te kem mbaruar universitetin.Disa prej atyre qe me kane pyetur kane qeshur kur u jam pergjigjur se do te kthehem,kush ne menyren e vete me ka thene se jam me fat qe i kam shpetuar kesaj fatkeqesie(dmth te jetuarit ne Shqiperi,edhe pse nuk e shoh si fatkeqesi),e te tjere me kane thene se eshte shpejte per te thene se do te kthehem dhe se shpejt do te nderroj mendje edhe une si shume te tjere.Mgjth kaloi nje vit dhe nuk kam nderruar mendje.Pra si perfundim pyetjes:"A do te kthehem ne Shqiperi pasi te kem mbaruar studimet",tani per tani i pergjigjem po me vone ....?

----------


## er_gjen

po lexoja sot te gjitha cfare kishin shkruar te tjeret enuk pashe nje qe te thoshte te njeten gje sic e thoshte tjetriiii...
prandaj po them dy reshta vetem per ata qe nuk duan te kthehen ndonjehere ne shqiperiii...per te gjithe keta une mendoj qe kane qene nje hic ne shqiperiiii, e po nje hic kane ngelur dhe aty ku jane taniiiii, sepse sa do lart te arsih ne nje vend tjeter prape ai vend nuk ka per te qene ndonjehere i jotiiiii, per kete flijeni mendjen.......
kurse per te gjithe ata qe thone qe te ktehen ne shqiperi per ta regulluar ateeee, dhe ata ja fusin kot e ecin vetem me idelizma(kush ju ka thene qe ketu te hiqeni si njerez ideal, pra ata qe nuk jeni), sepse shqiperine mund ta ndryshojne vetem ata qe jetojne atyyyy, per faktin e thjeshte qe ata jane shumicaaaa, kurse ju qe ktheheniii vetem sa mund tu pershtateni atyre e nuk beni dot me teper te jeni te sigurteeee...........
une per vete nuk bej dot pa shqiperine prandaj dhe kthehm gjithmone atyyyyyyyy..............

----------


## gentian tilka

:djall me brire:

----------


## ReA_8

:Kercim i gezuar:  a ha ha ne une atdheun tim jam  :Kercim i gezuar:

----------


## kacaku basket

sigurisht qe do te ktjehemi ne atdheun tone te dashur SHIQEPERI jam ketu vetem per studime.me respekt nga kacaku basket

----------


## ReA_8

Bravo Kacaku :Bravo:  ...keshtu folet .....po me vepra ama .....

----------


## malli

nuk e di (ndoshta)

----------


## eni3

jetes nuk i dihet,edhe mbase kthehem

----------


## ReA_8

Me te prere cuna ,ci keni keto nuk e di........ po ja ... ndoshta....,merrni shembull nga kacaku!

----------


## enka

Mund te shkoj per pushime...ose te rri nje vit, dy...me shume jo...

----------

